# Damn murray



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

My murray isn't working now. I was cutting a thick lawn and all of a sudden it started rattling bad so I looked and the blade was on tight and then I relized oil was coming out from the cylinder and muffler area. Hmmmn. Rings and head gasket.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

scrap it....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

when you looked at the blade, you tipped it on its side? thats probablly to blame for the oil out of the muffler and carb, remember one old 3.5 , tipped it towards the breather, carb, muffler, everything full of oil. did you happen to check the oil? rings and a head gasket wouldn't cause such a rattle, unless the blade was off balanced maybe, or the crank was bent.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like a loose or partially broken rod.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The blade was fine. I was cutting very short but but somewhat thick grass when all of a sudden it started rattling real bad. When I paused with the engine running to keep cutting it start screwing up. I stopped it and looked for blade damage but nothing happened at all to that. I start it up again and it is rattling and sparking. When to take the spark plug cover off just to pull the cord it seems to be hard to pull and is not normal. Briggs should fix it under warranty right?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if it has one.....wasn't used commercially... wouldn't say that though. can you take the shroud off, spin it by hand with the hand brake held down?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What do you mean?

When I pull the cord is has resistence and a rattling sound. Blade turns freely it's something in the engine. Damn murray. Oh I mean Briggs.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well your going to have to go deeper then just pulling on the cord to correctly find out the problem, you may have a connecting rod getting ready to fail, but before it does, you can save it by taking a look over it, the connecting rod can be replaced.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmmn. The little blade adapter will not stay on anymore after I took the blade off.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

did it stay on before? some do just slide on


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Well I don't know. It won't stay on but now when I pull the cord it is harder to turn over and it doesn't rattle. My dad said not to throw it out yet. It's under warranty. Maybe if I got it to the dealer they could get a ring or some part damaged.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes, yes......warranty...... let them deal with it, but it wouldn't be the rings if thats what your thinking about.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

bugman said:


> yes, yes......warranty...... let them deal with it, but it wouldn't be the rings if thats what your thinking about.


What a briggs certified dealer?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

anybody that takes claims for repairs under the briggs warranty.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

it will feel weird trying to start it with out the blade on, it will feel tight , and the blade adaptor should slide back on and then the blade ect and bolt , the bolt has to be tightened on pretty tight . did u check the oil prior to useing it ?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes it had oil. I was using 5w 30.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

didn't smell like gas?


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

bugman , 
i got a mower once that had that , the carb was leaking gas ,but not bad enough to leak from the bowl ect , anyhow it leaked into the crankcase and mixed and the oil was a creamy color and just reeked of gas


----------

